# External ping not working, internal ping is



## BrianTaylor42 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this...

I am setting up a server (2003, not SB) with an external IP address. Everything is configured correctly on my firewall as the settings are cloned from another server that does work and I am able to ping the address, but only from inside my network. When I try to do it from outside of the firewall, my ping is timed out.

There are two NIC cards on this server, both of which are connected to the same switch (which is then connected to the firewall). I tried switching the configuration, thinking its a bad NIC card, but it does not work on either card.

I have also tried disabling the firewall on the server and disabling AV software.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Would you be able to provide a simple network diagram?


----------



## BrianTaylor42 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure:

ISP router (Unmanaged)
|
Firewall
|
Switch
|
|----Internal Network
|
|----Web Server*
|
|----File Server*
|
|----File Server**

* Connected correctly with static IPs and active
** Trouble Server

For what its worth I am using HP Procurve Switches and a Juniper Netscreen (ns5gt) Firewall.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

OK, so you have connectivity between everything on the switch, yes?

Which device holds the default gateway for your network?

Can you ping the default gateway from the server?

Have you created a rule that allows traffic to and from this new IP address on the hardware firewall?

Can you ping the new IP from the firewall?

If yes, can you in the web GUI (on the ISP router) see a MAC entry for all attached devices?


----------



## BrianTaylor42 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I can RDC, ping, etc. from everything on the switch.

The default gateway is controlled by the firewall.

Yes I can ping the primary default gateway (10.2.2.1 - the firewall in the diagram above) but cannot ping the default gateway for the IP block.

Yes, the rules and policies are all defined on the firewall. I am able to connect just fine from the other two servers, which is why I don't think that its a problem on the firewall.

Yes I can ping the new IP from the firewall. Using Wireshark I can see pings coming in to the firewall, being routed to the server but not being bounced back.

I don't have access to the ISP router but I will see if they can do that.


----------

